# chevron de la chapente



## simenon

Salve a tutti.
Ho un dubbio tecnico su una frase in cui si parla del tetto di un lavatoio. Siamo in Francia negli anni 50. 
Un operaio vedendo il tetto del lavatoio dice al proprietario che la "charpente" è "pourrie". E aggiunge che "Le chevron est à changer sur toute la longueur". 
Cercando e confrontano i disegni, mi pare di capire che les chevrons sono i travicelli obliqui (in italiano - così risulta dalle mie ricerche - per l'appunto "travicelli"). Quello che però mi lascia un po' interdetta è il singolare, perché se questi "chevrons" sono quello che ho capito io, dovrebbero essere più d'uno. Quindi mi chiedo, è possibile che l'uomo usi il singolare per il plurale, cioè che dicendo che "le chevron est à changer sur toute la longueur" voglia dire che tutti gli "chevons" sono da cambiare? 
Qui i disegni da confrontare: in francese http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/chevron e in italiano http://www.coffeenews.it/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/tetto-con-capriate-11.jpg
E' giusto il termine travicelli?
E in generale come la chiamiamo noi la charpente? Il testo dice che l'operaio indicava con il metro un punto della "charpente". Si dice della struttura di legno? Della travatura? Della capriata?
Grazie fin d'ora.


----------



## marykar

Ciao! 
credo che charpente sia in generale la struttura portante della costruzione, l'ossatura o l'intelaiatura, costituita dai chevrons. In questo caso specifico l'operaio indica con il metro un punto in particolare, quindi penso si riferisca proprio ad un unico travicello.


----------



## cubo magico

Sono daccordo con quanto detto da Marykar, aggiungo che secondo me tutto l'insieme degli _chevrons_ forma quella che noi definiamo la capriata :"Le chevron est à changer sur toute la longueur". La capriata è tutta da rifare. Saluti

ps. non me ne intendo di architettura, è solo una mia personale interpretazione


----------



## simenon

Grazie a entrambi. In realtà però i vostri suggerimenti sono in disaccordo. Perché marykar, se ho capito bene, mi suggerisce di intendere "chevron" come uno solo dei travicelli, mentre cubo magico interpreta chevron come l'insieme (ma allora sarebbe uguale a charpente?) e quindi traduce con capriata ovvero con l'insieme di tutti i travicelli.
Nel primo caso, se si intende chevron come un singolo travicello, non è strano però che lo chiami "il travicello" (con l'articolo determinativo, come se fosse l'unico) e non "questo" travicello? E non è strano che dica su "tutta la lunghezza" quando quello sta messo in verticale e non in orizzontale?


----------



## cubo magico

Da quello che ho interpretato è proprio _sur toute la longueur _che mi fa pensare a tutto l'insieme dei travicelli e quindi alla capriata, anche perchè un singolo travicello in genere penso che lo cambi tutto se è danneggiato (e quindi sarebbe inutile dire sur toute la longueur) a meno che non si possa cambiare solo un pezzetto di travicello...ma mi sembra strano.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Dalle mie parti, era comune che gli artigiani indicassero al singolare un insieme di più elementi. Dunque credo che tutti i "chevrons" dovessero essere sostituiti, una prassi abbastanza comune ancora oggi quando si rifà un tetto perché consente di risparmiare sul tempo complessivo necessario .


----------



## simenon

Grazie Matou. Allora se questa interpretazione è possibile, sembra anche a me molto più adatta.


----------

